# Saying goodbye to the Brooks?



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

I am hoping to get into my first bike race this season and am trying to make my Bianchi as fast as possible. I just bought new Neuovation Wheels and am considering buying a lighter saddle. The Team Pro I have on now is 560 grams. The Fizik Arione I want to replace it with is half the weight at 230 grams. I like the Brooks cause not many people have them. I am also a big rider (210lbs), would it be worth the change? Thanks.

-Beau


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

links0311 said:


> I am hoping to get into my first bike race this season and am trying to make my Bianchi as fast as possible. I just bought new Neuovation Wheels and am considering buying a lighter saddle. The Team Pro I have on now is 560 grams. The Fizik Arione I want to replace it with is half the weight at 230 grams. I like the Brooks cause not many people have them. I am also a big rider (210lbs), would it be worth the change? Thanks.
> 
> -Beau


210lbs (you) + 20lbs (bike) = 230lbs 

saddle weight savings of 3/4lb = 0.3% reduction in overall weight

I think someone once said "It's not about the bike"

Ride the saddle that you are comfortable with. Train harder. Keep the rubber side down and enjoy the competition.


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

Since this is the WW forum...

You can mod it. Get out the dremel and hack away.

If you like the saddle, keep it. Otherwise you're embarking on a neverending quest to find another one that fits your taint. Seriously, I have five bikes (all with saddles) and now have 8 more top end saddles under my bed. Still can't quite get back to that first one that I gave up cause it was "too heavy."


----------



## >>ECB<< (Feb 21, 2004)

links0311 said:


> I am hoping to get into my first bike race this season and am trying to make my Bianchi as fast as possible. I just bought new Neuovation Wheels and am considering buying a lighter saddle. The Team Pro I have on now is 560 grams. The Fizik Arione I want to replace it with is half the weight at 230 grams. I like the Brooks cause not many people have them. I am also a big rider (210lbs), would it be worth the change? Thanks.
> 
> -Beau


If you're serious about staying the Team Pro course, you could get the Ti version. Your saddle will then be 155 g lighter--but your wallet will also be $240 lighter. Things to consider....

ECB


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

links0311 said:


> I am hoping to get into my first bike race this season and am trying to make my Bianchi as fast as possible. I just bought new Neuovation Wheels and am considering buying a lighter saddle. The Team Pro I have on now is 560 grams. The Fizik Arione I want to replace it with is half the weight at 230 grams. I like the Brooks cause not many people have them. I am also a big rider (210lbs), would it be worth the change? Thanks.
> 
> -Beau


Don't do it, unless you find something _just as comfortable_.
I have a personal rule - Contact points are not to be weightweenied. Sort of.

Saddlewise - my rule is this: if I find a saddle that's comfy, I will stick with it no matter what. If I find a lighter saddle, that would cut a pound off my bike, but it's even remotely uncomfortable after 3 hours, screw it, I'm going back to my original saddle.
If it's just as comfortable as the other one, then sure, I'll change to the new, lighter saddle, because no comfort is being sacrificed. That's why I'm not on an Aspide FX. I didn't like it, it hated me.

If you can't find anything as comfortable as the Brooks, dont' change. Don't make any comfort sacrifices. An aching ass will slow you down more than 230g less weight. PS FWIW Fizik Ariones are claimed 230, but are really more like 250. Mine's 249.

-estone2


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree with the above posters. If you find a seat that works for you , stick with it. You won't ride a seat that isn't comfortable. So it is better to have the heavier seat that you want to ride. The only down side I can see to that saddle is if you crash it, it will cost a fortune to replace it.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I agree with the above posters. If you find a seat that works for you , stick with it. You won't ride a seat that isn't comfortable. So it is better to have the heavier seat that you want to ride. The only down side I can see to that saddle is if you crash it, it will cost a fortune to replace it.


Its a Brooks, dude.
If he crashes hard enough to destroy the saddle, the saddle's the least of his concerns 
We ain't talkin about carbon saddles that crack when you look at 'em wrong


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Switching might save you 2/3 pound (300 grams*) of non-spinning weight but create a significant comfort problem. As others have said, "Don't do it" (I've ridden/raced a Brooks Pro on a dozen different bikes since the early 70's). Currently it's on a bike that's 16 pounds without it and 16.5 pounds with it, and that's OK.

*Cutting 300 grams elsewhere is fairly easy. And if the 1 to 2 ratio (1 off spinning stuff is equal to 2 off non-spinning stuff) is correct, then you only have to cut 150 grams off your shoes/socks/pedals/cleats/cranks/chainrings/chain/cassette/tires/tubes/etc., to offset the saddle.

Although I will say that no Save Some Weight thread/reply should have the words "Brooks Saddle" in it.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

even lighter still.....


----------

